# Tropheus????? was told they were firecrackers



## turborangerdude (Jan 12, 2009)

i bought some Tropheus a while back i was told they were firecrackers i am having a hard time finding information about them calling them firecrackers can anyone help me identify them they are a dark gray-brown-blackish kinda changes depending on moood???? and they have very small yellow vertical bars on there body that come and go help please :fish:


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

Chipimbi and sometimes Moliro are referred to firecracker.


----------



## turborangerdude (Jan 12, 2009)

they dont look like either of them


----------



## turborangerdude (Jan 12, 2009)

here is a pic not very good but hope it helps


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

Too hard to tell from that photo. The fish is only a juvenile by the looks of it so it will be almost impossible to conclusively determine what variant it is at that size. How big are they?


----------



## turborangerdude (Jan 12, 2009)

about 1 1/4


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

weelll....it's not a Tropheus Duboisi juvie


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

You will just have to wait and see. They won't have great colouration until they are at least 12 months old. If you bought them from a reputable source, that source should have told you what a 'firecracker' was. I don't know about you, but I like to know scientific names and location of all fish that I buy.


----------



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

my tropheus red moliro firecrackers looked alot like your juvi. but then again alot a juvi tropheus look that way.
thank you,
david


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

That is a fairly common name for Moliro's and Chipimbi, as stated earlier.


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

Its gonna be hard to tell since they are juvies. Almost all juvies look the same.


----------

